# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Iets tegen puistjes?

## Frankos

Hallo allemaal,
Ik heb heel veel last van puisten en ben er heel onzeker door geworden.. Heb op mn voorhoofd en langs mn haarlijn heel veel, terwijl ik mn huid heel goed verzorg.. Ik gebruik Pads om je gezicht vet vrij te maken en ik gebruik lotion.. En body scrub.. Ik heb ook heel ernstig op mijn rug!! En er komen allemaal littekens op.. Op mn gezicht ook littekens maar daar gebruik ik Litteken Cream van Zarqua. Die helpt wel een beetje maar t duurt best lang voordat t weg is!! T vervaagd min of meer.. Maar voor mn rug is het het ergst !! Heeft iemand iets dat helpt?
Gr..

----------


## sweetyke

> Hallo allemaal,
> Ik heb heel veel last van puisten en ben er heel onzeker door geworden.. Heb op mn voorhoofd en langs mn haarlijn heel veel, terwijl ik mn huid heel goed verzorg.. Ik gebruik Pads om je gezicht vet vrij te maken en ik gebruik lotion.. En body scrub.. Ik heb ook heel ernstig op mijn rug!! En er komen allemaal littekens op.. Op mn gezicht ook littekens maar daar gebruik ik Litteken Cream van Zarqua. Die helpt wel een beetje maar t duurt best lang voordat t weg is!! T vervaagd min of meer.. Maar voor mn rug is het het ergst !! Heeft iemand iets dat helpt?
> Gr..


Hallo ,
k begrijp heel goed hoe je je voelt , maar in de medische sector krijgen we er dagelijks mee te maken , ik krijg dagelijks toch wel een 4 tal patiënten over de vloer in de apotheek die last hebben van puistjes , het allerbelangrijkste bij puistjes ( acné ) is een goede reiniging van de huid , eerst en vooral is het zo dat als je last hebt van puistjes je en gemengde en / of vette huid hebt , dus is het belangrijk dat je ook producten gaat anbrengen die voor dit huidtype bestemd zijn , nu is het zo dat j emoet beginnen om eerst en vooral al je gezicht te reinigen met een gel ( een reinigsgel voor het gezicht à van bv het merk vichy , dit raad ik mijn patiënten altijd aan , omdat dit een zeer goede prijs / kwaliteitsverhouding is , daarna is het belangrijk dat je een lotion aanbrengt op je puistjes , best is een zelfgemaakte lotion , omdat die beter is qua werking dus is het belangrijk dat je deze lotion 2 x daags aandept op de plaatsen waar je acné hebt dus ook op je rug en daarna zou ik je voor je gezicht , aangezien je een jongen bent zul je het waarschijnlijk niet leuk vinden om en dagcreme aan te brengen , maar vraag bij je apotheker dan maar is naar een nachtcreme van vivhy : de normaderm deze is zeer goed en gaat de vuile poriën zuiveren , en smorgens is je huid lekker zacht en je ziet niet dat je een cremepje hebt aangebrachtc, voor je rug zou ik je toch aanraden aangezien je daar ook pusitjes hebt een extra zalf aan te brengen , daktacort = een zalf met cortisone in die de roodheid en de jeuk gaat doen verdwijnen = goe dvoor een 10 tal dagen behandeling , te lang een zalf met cortisone gebruiken is niet goed omdat je huid er dan dunner van wordt , maar daaarna kun je nog een homeopatische zalf aanbrengen bv : cardiflor voor de roodheid en de irritatie van je huid , ( deze producten zijn te krijgen in de belgische apotheek , ik weet niet hoe dit in nederland zit ) ik hoop dat je hiermee geholpen bent , moesten er nog vragen zijn stel ze gerust , ik help je graag verder , groetjes sweetyke xxx

----------


## Liezelotje

voor die littekens kan je zalf gebruiken die de celvernieuwing stimuleert. dan vervagen ze.
ik heb ook puistjes, en ben er ook onzeker over.
maar dat heeft eigenlijk geen zin. je hebt ze, je moet het accepteren. onzeker zijn is logisch, maar het helpt niks. 
ik weet dat het moeilijk is, maar je moet het gewoon negeren, en lol maken. 
je kan ook gewoon langs de dokter gaan , of de apotheek.
xx

----------


## harkema2

Hallo, 

Hier iemand die lang last heeft gehad van acne. Een middel dat op recept te verkrijgen is, is Inderm aplicatievloeistof. Met deze vloeistof moet je je puisjes insmeren en gegarandeerd, de puisjes verdwijnen. De vloeistof bevat alcohol en een antibioticum. Dus dat zit wel goed. 

Succes en groet van,
harkema2

----------


## Frankos

Hallo, 

Allemaal bedankt!(y).
Ik gebruik nu Benzoylperoxide 10 % van de apotheek en ze gaan weg !  :Big Grin: 
Maar ik vraag me af, als ik stop met insmeren want vind het echt evrvelend elke keer insmeren, komen ze dan terug of niet?
En voor die letteken zalf welke kan je me aanraden, Lizelotje?

Nja groetjes Frankos  :Wink: !

----------


## Liezelotje

halloo!!

ik ehb ook benzac gebruikt, als je stopt komen ze terug.
voor die littekens: ik heb zelf ook 2 littekentjes langs mijn mondhoek gehad, en die gingen weg door skin-set van vichy. 

succes!! xx

----------


## nadja peters

ga eens naar www.roaccutanekuur.nl wij hebben alle zalfjes al gebruikt en dit werkt ik weet alleen niet voor hoelang ik ben nu net begonnen met mijn 2de kuur , iemand hier ervaring mee???

----------


## _meisje_

Hallo..
zo erg heb ik er gelukkig geen last van..
alleen als ik chocola heb gegeten bah dan de ene na de andere vreselijk !!
wat bij mij heel erg goed helpt is zonnebank !! ze drogen dan uit 2x zonnen en ze zijn zo weg hahaa

----------


## Frankos

Allemaal bedankt voor de tips!
Ik gebruik nu gewoon Clearasil Ultra Gel Wash.
Hierdoor komen er geen puisten meer!
Dus bij mij werkt het  :Big Grin:  Ik dacht altijd dat t niet hielp maar dat doet het wel!
Nja ligt eraan hoe je huid is natuurlijk.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi,

Even een tip; ik hoorde van mijn dermatoloog dat je peelings/scrubben met mate moet gebruiken...teveel is niet goed!
Té is nooit goed hé...

groetjes Agnes

----------


## 1erbij

hallo, 

wat ik mij afvraag: zal voeding er ook niet een gedeelte mee te maken hebben?

----------


## Petra717

lijkt mij van wel...

----------


## im_erotic

producten van NNivea is niet goed, clearasil is niet goed, alles van vichy ( de scrubs, zalfjes) niet goed dit geeft pas na lange tijd resultaat dat nog niet zo schitterend is!!
het beste wat je kan gebruiken is BENZAC 10 in combinatie met eucerine wasgel voor je gezicht te reinigen.
na 3-4 dagen trekt alles gewooon weg !
UITPROBEREN !! heb je een iets gevoeligere huid die makkelijk uitdroogd, begin dan met benzac 5 en na 2 weken doe je de 10 na onvoeldoende resultaat !

groeten, X

----------


## Tirza

hoi allemaal 


ik ben dan 13 jaar en ik heb het op mijn gezich maar ook op mijn rug...
maar heeft het niet met je leeftijd te maken??
omdat je aan het puberen bent?? 

liefs

----------


## mangostana

er kan een speciale creme voor je gemaakt worden.kijk eens op www.cremor-mangostana.nl en dan bij de speciaal.helpt goed tegen de puisten en ook tegen de littekens.

----------


## Frankos

Ik gebruik nu een tijdje: Slakken Wonder. Je moet het minimaal 3 maanden gebruiken wil je resultaat zien en er ook mee dooorgaan. Een voordeeldpot van 200 ml kost 29,95 exc. verzendkosten. Maar dit is de moeite waard want het helpt echt! Ik ben nu ook die vervelende littekens kwijt. Ik gebruik het overigens alleen voor mn gezicht. Mijn rug weet ik niet of die ook goed erop reageert.

groetjes

----------


## leosink

Hallo,

Ik heb ook al zoveel geprobeerd. Roacutane heeft m'n huid heel dun en droog gemaakt, krijg je van het ene het andere probleem. Ook heb ik ontelbaar veel producten geprobeerd maar niets hielp echt of maar voor korte duur. Nu heb ik iets gevonden dat voor mij super werkt op advies van m'n schoonheidsspecialiste. Van institut esthederm uit de pure system lijn, intensif propolis lotion, serum en crème. Dit heeft ervoor gezorgd dat ik binnen een half jaar vrijwel puistvrij ben! Eenvoudig verkrijgbaar in de shopzenus webwinkel! Succes allemaal!

----------


## harkema2

Een veelvoud van adviezen voor het bestrijden van puistjes. Ik kan maar één zinnig antwoord bedenken: ga naar de huidarts. Die weet er alles van.
Al die zogenaamde oplossingen; ik betwijfel aan het waarheidsgehalte.
Bestaat er naast een middel tegen puistjes, een middel tegen flauwekuloplossingen?

----------


## QualiTeas

Denk eens aan Propolis, een zuiver natuurproduct met verbazingwekkende eigenschappen zonder bijwerkingen en niet te duur.

Er is een zéér informatief boekje geschreven door een huisarts die inmiddels veel ervaring heeft met Propolis:

"De geneeskracht van propolis" van Wiebe Braam. (ISBN 90-6084-751-2).

----------


## maria4191

Pillen tegen Acne - http://derminax.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

